# Anal Pustules... WARNING: GRAPHIC PICS...



## sgtwaldo (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, what the heck is this? I noticed it today and I generally check on my goats twice a day so its new. Also she has been pooping normally so I assume that stuff is dried puss.

Warning: Its gross...
http://i.imgur.com/NJVza.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is most likely from a vaginal discharge...when she wagged her tail like a windshield wiper... downward motion... it wiped around her bum area from her tail.... It doesn't look like pustules... it is just dried stuff from her vaginal discharge.... If it has no odor then... she will be OK ...was she just in season... that may be why she is so messy...or ...if she is late in pregnancy then.... that is another reason for the discharge..... it should clean right off... if you wanted to remove it..... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep Pam is right about all that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would have to agree.  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

there is a pustule(the white head) caused by likely clogged pore (gland) or infected (staph) from the accumulation of gunk(the tan chunks) which isi not vaginal discharge , wrong area of the butt  its waxy oily build up from tail and rectal area. I would just clean the grime out and let it heal


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do see that pustule, on the left side of the pic it's a white bump...and I think it's a common area for "gunk" to accumulate, I see this often in does more so than bucks because that area has more back there in a doe. All that gunk is basically skin secretions as well as any fecal matter that might stick but the wrinkles tend to fill up in that pocket above the anus. A baby wipe works great for cleaning sensitive areas and then after she's cleaned up, you can use a gentled iodine on the tender area where that pustule is to help dry it up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Patina and Liz...you guys are right. I had to save the picture and resize it smaller so I could see better. There does appear to be a postule...or two. Might be a good idea to take a warm wash cloth with disinfectant and clean the area a bit at least...a baby wipe is a good suggestion Liz.

I wouldn't worry too much, but would be good to keep an eye on her and make sure nothing needs to be done further...but I would expect it to heal up on it's own.


----------



## billygoat315 (Apr 19, 2015)

HI...
My name is Traci and I am new to owning Goats. I recently got a new baby goat and he has those white blisters filled with pus around his anus. When some seem to pop and dry up more appear. I am worried if this is contagious to humans? and if there is something I should be doing for the goat?
Thank you..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to start your own thread. Can you post a picture? It could be staph or sore mouth. Clean twice a day with chlorhexidine and see if that helps.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

billygoat315 said:


> HI...
> My name is Traci and I am new to owning Goats. I recently got a new baby goat and he has those white blisters filled with pus around his anus. When some seem to pop and dry up more appear. I am worried if this is contagious to humans? and if there is something I should be doing for the goat?
> Thank you..


If this and OP's pustules are staph, this is highly contagious. Use gloves when cleaning and properly sanitize or dispose of any cleaning supplies (wipes, etc.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The original post was from 2012 so just address any answers to billygoat315.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my does get that stuff under their tail. As mentioned, skin cells, secretions etc that build up. Can get little infections from the build up but generally go away if cleaned.


----------

